# Cramping from cervix check? Or labor?!



## Monster

I'm 37w with my second. I was induced with my first, so I never really went through labor on my own. I've had many premature contractions with this baby, but for the past two weeks, I've had loads of BH contractions that are regular each evening. Obviously not labor. However, I was in L&D yesterday morning for elevated heart rate (both LO and I) and lack of movement. Everything ended up fine, and my cervix was checked for the hundredth time this pregnancy to make sure I wasn't progressing since I was contracting. I was still 1cm dilated and 50% effaced (what I have been for a month) and she stuck her finger inside my cervix an said she could probably stretch me farther. I don't know if she did or not, but it hurt almost as badly as when I had my membranes stripped with my first. I expected bleeding and cramping of course. I hadn't little red spotting in the hospital, then my normal disharge. About six hours later at home, I went to the bathroom and there was a bright red clot followed by more bleeding. The cramping then started and it was consistant but stronger with contractions every 3-7 minutes. That continued for hours. I almost went into l&D, but felt like I should wait. I also had four bouts of diarrhea.

Now all night, and all day today (over 24 hours after) I am still having brown thick clumpy mucus, and my lover back and sides are cramping terribly! It is very consistant, but gets stronger with each strong, slightly crampy contraction. I'm having a lot of pressure. They have been ranging from 2-10 minutes apart for five hours and don't seem to stop. For you experienced mothers, does this sound as if I'm in labor? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cbass929

I would call your doctor and let them know. But it could all be from being checked yesterday. I know when i was checked last thursday and today i was and am really crampy and it hurts and i know its normal to spot/bleed also. But if you are concerned i would call. 
I have been back and forth to the dr myself. I was up all night long after sex last wednesday with contractions 3-5 minutes apart then after 6.5 hours of it they started to slow down and ever since i will have a few hours where i have contractions then they slow down. Some are getting pretty painful and when i have them laying on my sides, taking warm baths, drinking water and everything does NO GOOD! And supposedly thats one way to tell if they are BH or the real thing or not but hasn't worked on me. I went last thursday after being up all night (35 weeks) and was already 2cm dilated and 30% effaced, babys head was low she could feel the top of his head when checking me. I had what i guess was watery discharge yesterday and a good bit of it went today to see if it was my fluid, they ran 2 of the same test one came up positive the other negative so they sent me home. Still 2cm dilated, didn't tell me if i had effaced anymore but did mention the sack was stick out some. But this dr today was a little rough or i'm just really sore in there from all the contractions because i'm really hurting now!! 
But i know its from my exam. 
Just call them... doesn't hurt... GL Update us and let us know whats going on!


----------

